# Soil test results 2019



## Gorgonzola17 (Feb 28, 2018)

Got my soil results back today. Not too happy with the results. Looking for advice and recommendations.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The image was hard to see. 







[/url]

There are some minor difference between the front and back. Sodium, Mn and Iron Any difference in treatments in the past?

Lets start with pH: 6.8. It is close to 7.0, which makes some nutrients less available. Lets keep it there.
Organic matter: 2%. I like a higher percent. Return your clippings and mulch your leaves.
Phosphorous: Both weak Bray(15-30)14 and strong Bray(40-60)32 are on the low side. I would add more P over the year. I also know you recently sodded your backyard, therefore P is a most for you.
Potassium: AA (Ammonium Acetate 100-235) 50. This is low. It is not into the deficient, but it should be increased. 
CEC: 6 This is towards the low side. The soil structure cant hold on to nutrients too much. You will benefit of half rate twice a month than single monthly applications for your nutrients.
Sodium is high. That could create problems. Looking at the ratio of Ca and Mg, I am thinking that adding gypsum might help with the sodium %. @Ridgerunner What do you think?
Sulfur: looks good. 
The front is low in iron and Mn.

I think:
- you should do a 1lb of P/ksqft/month
- you should do a 1lb of K/ksqft/month. Use SOP (0-0-50). 
- you should apply FEature  per their label to the Front Lawn. 
- you should apply gypsum if Ridgerunner thinks it is a good idea.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@g-man Nice read. Gypsum would be expected to do as you suggest :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@g-man My only concern is with his low K and effort to build K up, gypsum might be a bit counter productive with the Ca knocking some Mg and K out along with the Na


----------



## Gorgonzola17 (Feb 28, 2018)

@g-man thank you for the advice. I talked to ridgerunner at length today and feel that I have a good plan for the p and k deficiencies. I am also going to definitely try and split some apps especially for my P. Want to do a little more research on the Feature product as well.


----------

